# This is how much i made this year....



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

SO lot of you interested how much is possible to make. So i was a part time driver in the typical mid west city , who drove almost every weekend and some times during the week. Here is my YEAR SUMMARY 
Gross fares AFTER uber fee 23 500 $
On trip mileage 15500 miles ( if you add off trip mileage this number will be at least 25 k )
Gas 1500$ ( this is only on trip gas based on 24 mpg avg and 2.35 $/gal )
Maintenance 2000$ ( had to do timing belt . and lots other minor stuff )

After expenses 19.800$
So its 1650$ per month
or 10$ per hr/. 

TAX - I am sure this amount will be non taxable . 

This is only based on "on trip mileage" . if you add all mileage than numbers look very sad. 
I have put around 30k miles on my car, but its already 170k. So total value of my car will not change a lot. 

So this is realistic numbers for a part timer. is it worth it your time ? judgement is yours. 

Ok guys , please share you numbers. and really interesting to see FULL TIMERS.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mean_Judge said:


> SO lot of you interested how much is possible to make. So i was a part time driver in the typical mid west city , who drove almost every weekend and some times during the week. Here is my YEAR SUMMARY
> Gross fares AFTER uber fee 23 500 $
> On trip mileage 15500 miles ( if you add off trip mileage this number will be at least 25 k )
> Gas 1500$ ( this is only on trip gas based on 24 mpg avg and 2.35 $/gal )
> ...


If you have a mileage log to substantiate your 25k miles, that's a deduction of $13,500, which is likely much more than the deduction you would get for your actual expenses. If you have subtracted all allowable Uber fees, your taxable income appears to be $10,000, before deducting for business related cell phone, etc.
You need receipts and a mileage log either way.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If you have a mileage log to substantiate your 25k miles, that's a deduction of $13,500, which is likely much more than the deduction you would get for your actual expenses. If you have subtracted all allowable Uber fees, your taxable income appears to be $10,000, before deducting for business related cell phone, etc.
> You need receipts and a mileage log either way.
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


Thanks !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

While that was $10hr, as a part timer, that's $1650 a month you had in your bank account that you otherwise would not have had. I'd say that's pretty reasonable for a part time side gig.

But if you are calculating $10 an hour from $1650 a month, that's 41 hours a week assuming you worked all 52 weeks last year. That is not part time...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I made $39K last year with Lyft and Uber combined, but mostly Lyft. Put 45K miles on my car too.


----------

